# slap



## Brian King (Jan 15, 2009)

Putting the guy in place with a decent slap but even more decent was that after putting him down taking a moment to put him in a recovery position. *side note* It is always amusing watching the baseball caps fly but then again I am easily amused.

http://www.break.com/index/hard_slap_knocks_kid_out_cold.html

Regards
Brian King


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2009)

What you get for running off at the mouth... I had to learn the hard way myself once (or was it twice?  ). 

The guy was decent enough to roll the mouth over on to his side so to prevent choking or whatever.


----------



## tellner (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn. Hit him right on the knockout button. Not putting the boot in afterwards and leaving him in the recovery position was the right thing to do. A lot of people wouldn't have been so decent once the fight was over.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful! Regardless of the issues leading to the confrontation, it's nice to see such flawless execution 

You can knock the **** out of someone with a good slap...there's an instructor (whose name escapes me in my sleep-deprived state) in England  who has elevated slapping to an art form and actually incorporates it into LE defensive-tactics since the slap is commonly perceived to be less, hmm..._threatening_? than a conventional strike.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay.....that was perhaps the most awesome thing i've seen all week!  THANKS FOR THAT!

And yes, the restraint and courtesy to put the guy in the recovery position was a sign of TRUE class!

I don't know why it said 'kids' though......neither one of those guys looked like 'kids'......looked like pretty grown men to me.


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2009)

Great clip.  I think that there're times when the effectiveness of an open hand strike is debateable, however, this should be proof that is had quite the KO effect.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 16, 2009)

Great vid. I've had this in the toolbox for awhile and it's much more powerful than many think (can even use it to the body to stun//upper arms to turn him). And it sounds so much better later--I had to slap him--than, I hit him (with a closed fist). Yet the results speak for themselves.

Thanks for the great find.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I don't know the man Kenpo-Tex is talking about, but I did train with a man who developed some self-defense techniques against a slap.

Lots of people laugh when I tell them about that.  They make a bunch of jokes about slapping.  

I just wondered what this man was doing in his personal life that he suddenly decided to train slap defenses?  

In my minds eye I saw cop cars and heard the theme song..."bad boys bad boys whatya gonna do..."  And my 65 yo teacher in handcuffs with a red handprint on his cheek! LOL!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 16, 2009)

That showed a sucker punch. Notice the attacker has his hand on his chin. That's an indicator something is coming. Then he drops his hands (another indicator) and his left shoulder comes a bit foward as he gets ready to throw the slap.

Yes, if the victim keeps talking it takes his mind of what is happening.  That allows the other guy to get inside his OODA loop. 

Something to remember if you have to strike first in a fight.

Oh, and notice the victim hits his head on the pavement. That can kill!

Deaf


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, nice example of what a slap can do...


----------



## searcher (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy cow.    Slap=one good palm heel.


----------



## sjansen (Jan 16, 2009)

searcher said:


> Holy cow. Slap=one good palm heel.


 
Action beats reation every time. Perfect example. Could the situation have been delt with with less force? I wasn't there and don't know what happened before or what was at stake.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 17, 2009)

> Then he drops his hands (another indicator) and his left shoulder comes a bit foward as he gets ready to throw the slap.


Good observations Deaf Smith.

Looking at the guy getting slapped we can also make several observations. If you notice the way his head jerks forward as he speak, that is common and I call it hitting with their words, using the words to attack subconsciously, mentally hitting their opponent with the words and getting almost the same stimulation and satisfaction as if they were hitting physically. In my observations this is also why many get hit in the mouth with their opponent is hitting back at the words and that part of the body sending the words. If we watch the guy getting slapped the tension in his neck and shoulders increase, he word hits and starts shifting his weight and taking a step forward with his right leg I am unsure this might have been a flinch to seeing the attack coming or he may have been trying to get closer and crossed a line either with his words or by getting physically closer to the guy in red. If I found myself in that situation I think I may have hit the guy too not so much for whatever he was saying but because his hand was in his pocket and if I am having words with somebody I am aware of their hands and their friends. As easily as he got slapped if he had moved first and had a knife in his hand the video could have been much different. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian King (Jan 17, 2009)

delete dup post


----------



## jonbey (Jan 17, 2009)

Impressive. The style that i am learning includes a lot of slaps, mostly to disorientate (i.e. slaps to the ears then whack them after) or slaps to the body to get a reaction. Seeing a big cheek slap work like that is impressive.

Just remember though, some people have a "glass jaw". So as easily as it can work well, do not start to rely on it!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 17, 2009)

Man that was cool.


----------



## tellner (Jan 17, 2009)

Standing that far inside your own reactionary gap and slowing yourself down further by talking might not be the brightest way to get ready for a fight.


----------



## Meathook (Jan 17, 2009)

tellner said:


> Standing that far inside your own reactionary gap and slowing yourself down further by talking might not be the brightest way to get ready for a fight.


 
Sometimes taking one head on gets you fired up, but yeah talking detracts from your focus, talking at a certain point begs of a way out and if youre that close you might as well get stuck in. BTW, did you guys notice the one on the playlist at the end where the two guys exchange blows full on? a punch for a headbutt, brutal. Title is dumb and dumber i think.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome video...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 17, 2009)

Brian said:


> Looking at the guy getting slapped we can also make several observations. If you notice the way his head jerks forward as he speak, that is common and I call it hitting with their words, using the words to attack subconsciously, mentally hitting their opponent with the words and getting almost the same stimulation and satisfaction as if they were hitting physically. In my observations this is also why many get hit in the mouth with their opponent is hitting back at the words and that part of the body sending the words. If we watch the guy getting slapped the tension in his neck and shoulders increase, he word hits and starts shifting his weight and taking a step forward with his right leg I am unsure this might have been a flinch to seeing the attack coming or he may have been trying to get closer and crossed a line either with his words or by getting physically closer to the guy in red. If I found myself in that situation I think I may have hit the guy too not so much for whatever he was saying but because his hand was in his pocket and if I am having words with somebody I am aware of their hands and their friends. As easily as he got slapped if he had moved first and had a knife in his hand the video could have been much different.


 
And that's the kind of things we need to observe when we look at videos. Not just say, 'wow' but observe the indicators all the actors produce. This knowledge is more vital and knowing a bunch of fancy kicks or punches.

If you can read your opponent, but they cannot read you, then you have a big advantage.

And you are right Brian, maybe the striking first was justifed in this case!

Deaf


----------



## thetruth (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 18, 2009)

Kudos to the guy for putting his opponent into the recovery position, there's many people who wouldn't have had the self control not to attack further. There's also many people who would have left him just lying there and not moved him into a safer position.

Without knowing the full circumstances of the argument or what was actually being said between the two parties it is a bit difficult to comment, but it looks to me like the guy in red thought it was better to attack first than to be attacked. 

I also get the feeling that the attacker has either used that technique before, been in general fights before or done some MA training as he didn't seem to be surprised that he floored his opponent with an open palm slap, he just went straight into 'assistance mode', putting the guy into the recovery position. Some folk would have slapped him and then stood there having an "OMG! What have I done? I can't believe that worked!" moment.


----------

